
YC W20 - praveen2001
Did anyone got interview invite.<p>It was supposed to be sent on 16th October 2019
======
makarov
They are sent out by midnight San Francisco time. So there's still more than
12 hours to go. Sometimes they send it out even past midnight.

~~~
Doniyor
ah got it, thanks for the information

------
makarov
Aaaaaand, the wait is over :)

